# [H - Rexxar] Rat der Alten sucht !



## Madeek (10. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

unser Gildenleben begrenzt sich zur Zeit darauf Ruf zu Farmen oder Twinks zu Leveln. Das soll sich jetzt ändern. Aus diesem Grund suchen wir Verstärkung.
Wir sind ein lustiger Haufen Erwachsener mit mehr oder weniger Instanzerfahrung. Das was uns auszeichnet ist vor allem ein sehr familiäres Verhältnis mit- und untereinander. Darauf zu achten, dass das auch in Zukunft so bleibt ist für uns das Wichtigste, da hieraus der Spaß resultiert. Da es sich mit WOW um ein sehr zeitintesives Spiel handelt, steht genau dieser Spielspaß immer im Vordergrund und wir haben die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich mit vorhandenem Spaß auch immer der Erfolg hinzugesellt.
Um auch in Zukunft die Harmonie in der Gilde beizubehalten, wählen wir sehr sorgsam aus, wer zukünftig ein Teil dieser Gemeinschaft werden soll.

Ihr solltet folgende Eigenschaften mitbringen:

1. Spaß am Spiel haben und nicht alles bitterernst sehen.
2. Mindestens 18 Jahre sein.
3. Bereitschaft mit der Gilde zu spielen, nicht nur um ein Wappen zu tragen.
4. TS ist für euch Pflicht, und macht das gemeinsame Spiel erst richtig lustig.
5. mind. lvl 58

Weitere Infos und Bewerben könnt Ihr euch hier -> RDA Rexxar

Gruß
Madoo


----------



## Ursus (13. Oktober 2007)

/push


----------



## Madeek (25. Oktober 2007)

/upa


----------



## Ursus (31. Dezember 2007)

Wir suchen immer noch


----------



## HwieLbluma (16. Januar 2008)

/push

Es sei an dieser Stelle noch mal gesagt:
"Wir sind käuflich! Für div. Lehrerkosten (meist die für´s fliegen) nehmen wir auch jüngere auf."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *scherz*


----------



## Ursus (24. Januar 2008)

Wir nehmen gerne auch "ältereSpieler" auf und legen viel Wert auf Hilfe beim Questen, bei Berufen usw. (bei uns wird jeder 70^^ ).
-TS-Server und Forum vorhanden.
-Entspannte Atmospäre ohne Kiddie-Gelaber und Goldgeschnorre.
Einfach mal reinschauen oder einen von uns(Madeek, Jägermeista, Hwiebluma) ansprechen, wir beissen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Ursus (10. Februar 2008)

/push


----------



## Ursus (22. März 2008)

/schieb


----------

